# Good inexpensive Digital SLR cameras?



## Groff (May 27, 2008)

As the title says... I'm growing more and more frustrated with point and shoots. My camera used to take spectacular photos... Now the pictures have a tendency to be over-exposed, or just too bright, and are a little blurry.

If you know of any decent SLRs that don't cost $500 let me know.. Reccomendations on point and shoots would be appreciated as well.

To compare. Here's a pic from when I first got the camera. The greens and blues are rich and vibrant, and everything is crystal clear:







And here's a pic I took this weekend. I used my new tripod to see if I could "unblur" my camera, but it seems to not have worked. Maybe i'm just being too picky? Also, the green from the pine needs doesn't seem as dark or vibrant.


----------



## D-EJ915 (May 27, 2008)

if you're not satisfied with the colour you should shoot in RAW or JPEG+RAW if your camera can do that (my G6 can't )


----------



## Chris (May 27, 2008)

Your best bang for the buck DSLR is (imo of course) definitely the Rebel. You can get the 8MP XT crazy cheap nowadays.

One of the best things you can add to immediately clean up your pics is a polarizing filter. I don't know of any that will work on a P&S, but any SLR lens will take them, and the filter itself is only around $10.


----------



## Groff (May 28, 2008)

Chris said:


> Your best bang for the buck DSLR is (imo of course) definitely the Rebel. You can get the 8MP XT crazy cheap nowadays.
> 
> One of the best things you can add to immediately clean up your pics is a polarizing filter. I don't know of any that will work on a P&S, but any SLR lens will take them, and the filter itself is only around $10.



$400 is a decent price for the XT, i'll keep my eye on it, maybe in a year or so they'll be $200ish, which would be nice.

Or if I can pay down my credit card a bit I can get it sooner .


----------



## DarkKnight369 (May 28, 2008)

Chris said:


> Your best bang for the buck DSLR is (imo of course) definitely the Rebel. You can get the 8MP XT crazy cheap nowadays.
> 
> One of the best things you can add to immediately clean up your pics is a polarizing filter. I don't know of any that will work on a P&S, but any SLR lens will take them, and the filter itself is only around $10.




I never thought about this, but it makes perfect sense. My polarized sun glasses make the world look better than just my eyes alone. They clear up the bright haze of the sun and make the colors more vivid. I assume the same would apply to pics.


As far as cameras go...

I got my eye on the new Canon XSI, but some stores are selling the Rebel XTI in kits with a bag, telephoto lens, and extra battery for like $800 or so. Not too shabby for all you get, and its a 10MP DSLR.


----------



## Groff (May 28, 2008)

Wow!
Photographic filter - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

The difference in the example shots are EXACTLY what i'm looking for. I wish my camera still did that on it's own.


----------



## DarkKnight369 (May 28, 2008)

Not sure if this is out of your price range, but here...

Canon Digital Rebel XTi 10.1MP Digital SLR Camera with Telephoto Lens and Case


Canon Digital Rebel XTi 10.1MP Black Digital SLR Camera with Telephoto Lens


----------



## Uber Mega (May 28, 2008)

Rebel XT/350D, or if you can spar the little extra cash the XTi/400D...best value SLRs on the market for sure.


----------



## Chris (May 28, 2008)

DarkKnight369 said:


> I never thought about this, but it makes perfect sense. My polarized sun glasses make the world look better than just my eyes alone. They clear up the bright haze of the sun and make the colors more vivid. I assume the same would apply to pics.
> 
> 
> As far as cameras go...
> ...



You can just get an SLR polarizer and hold it in front of the lens of your P&S when shooting as well - that's what I do. I'm sure they make brackets for them, but I've never actually looked into it.


----------



## Chris (May 28, 2008)

$19:

58mm Circular Polarizer Filter for Canon EOS 40D 30D 20D 5D Rebel XTi XT: OPT CPL 58mm EOS 47th Street Photo


----------



## DarkKnight369 (May 28, 2008)

Chris said:


> You can just get an SLR polarizer and hold it in front of the lens of your P&S when shooting as well - that's what I do. I'm sure they make brackets for them, but I've never actually looked into it.



I broke my point and shoot while drunk in Hawaii back in 2005. It was one of the higher end point and shoots right before you got into the SLR territory. All I have to work with these days are my fiancee's digital Elph. I am in the market for a digital SLR, just need the justify the funds first.


----------



## Groff (May 29, 2008)

Chris said:


> You can just get an SLR polarizer and hold it in front of the lens of your P&S when shooting as well - that's what I do. I'm sure they make brackets for them, but I've never actually looked into it.





Chris said:


> $19:
> 
> 58mm Circular Polarizer Filter for Canon EOS 40D 30D 20D 5D Rebel XTi XT: OPT CPL 58mm EOS 47th Street Photo



Purchase'd!!!!!!!111!! 

Thank you sir. I'll probably post before/after pics here when I recieve it.


----------



## DarkKnight369 (Jun 2, 2008)

So I am thinking of possibly throwing down on this...

Canon EOS Digital Rebel XSi Digital SLR Camera with Extra Lens, Tripod and Bag

Any thoughts? Best buy has 2 years 0% which is awesome, and I have been thinking about a new camera for a while for personal/free lance stuff.


----------



## Lenanshee (Jun 6, 2008)

Hey, I own a Nikon D40x which has a great spec for a starter dslr. I do play around with manual functions but the image quality on auto/preset modes is highly superior to that of other cameras I've owned such as my canon powershot and fujifilm cam. 

Having a nikon/canon is great if you want to buy different lenses to play with because of the wide range available.
Only thing I'd mention though is that with the d40x you need a AF-S version of the lens otherwise the lens won't autofocus (but you could do that yourself )


----------



## Diogene303 (Aug 6, 2008)

Go with a Nikon d40x or a d60/80 there really good value for the money , I also shot professional and have used both systems(canon and nikon and spend more on cameras than i do on guitars). Just find something that works for you be it canon or nikon 

Diogene


----------



## MikeH (Aug 6, 2008)

I just got strongly into photography as well. I'm really looking hard into the Canon Rebel XT or Rebel XS. Alot of people have said not to go with Nikon out of the sheer fact that Canon is much better quality and takes better pictures. My friend and fellow bandmate uses a Rebel XT and he gets some excellent shots.

MySpace.com - Gabe Aragon Photography [WILL TAKE YOUR BAND PICS] - 17 - Male - CINCINNATI, Ohio - www.myspace.com/gaphotos


----------



## yellowv (Aug 8, 2008)

DarkKnight369 said:


> So I am thinking of possibly throwing down on this...
> 
> Canon EOS Digital Rebel XSi Digital SLR Camera with Extra Lens, Tripod and Bag
> 
> Any thoughts? Best buy has 2 years 0% which is awesome, and I have been thinking about a new camera for a while for personal/free lance stuff.



We have the XSi. It is an awesome camera. Haven't even scratched the surface of what it can do yet.


----------



## Jeff (Aug 8, 2008)

Ibz_rg said:


> Alot of people have said not to go with Nikon out of the sheer fact that Canon is much better quality and takes better pictures. My friend and fellow bandmate uses a Rebel XT and he gets some excellent shots.



That's not true at all. While I'd probably still go with a Rebel these days, I've owned an original Digital Rebel, a 10D, a D70, a D80, and have sold the rest (I used to work at a camera shop). 

They're all nice cameras. Find which one that feels comfortable and has an intuitive user interface that you like. Either Nikon or Canon will do well.


----------

